# Do I trim Marsilea crenata?



## Barbels (Jul 15, 2004)

I had ordered the Dwarf clover but for some reason I received the tall ones. These are the large, single 4-leaf-clover which grow on straight stems.
They are starting to reach the surface of the water.

Does a person need to trim them so they do not take over the water's surface?

Do you just snip them at the ground or what?

I would really appreciate it if someone can advise.
Thank you.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I'm not sure from whom you acquired Marsilea crenata but I am somewhat leary about the names people give to species of this plant.

There is a very big difference between Marsilea minuta and the larger varieties.

I initially acquired what I thought was Marsilea crenata. It is (as the Tropica web site saws) very variable. Fronds of this fern may only be 3 cm tall and most often with only one leaf. There may be 2, 3, 4-6 fronds coming off one runner node; it is variable. Some fronds may be 2cm tall, others 5 cm tall. That was my experience with the plant when the aquarium was newly set up. I also introduced some Eleocharis sp. and allowed the two plants to intermix, compete. Initially, the Marsilea was dominant. Now the Eleocharis is dominant. But the nice thing is that the fronds have changed their habit and increased in size from 2-5 cm tall to 6-10cm tall and all 4-leafed classic 'clover' morphology. The Marsilea has crept up around the Hemianthus Micranthemoides and looks very pleasant.

But there was a big change.

Pruning is easy. Nip the runners off or cut off fronds as need be. The plant is a survivor.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Generally the plant will revert to its prettier compact form with plenty of lighting.
I do not trim mine and this is my experience from the plant


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Barbels said:


> I had ordered the Dwarf clover but for some reason I received the tall ones. These are the large, single 4-leaf-clover which grow on straight stems.


Since the plant is recently acquired, then the leaves that you are referring to are the emersed leaves. You can trim them right down to the substrate. Soon, the fern will produce submersed leaves that resemble those of _Glossostigma elatinoides_. Submersed _Marsilea spp._'s leaves typically do not reach the surface of the aquarium, unless under SEVERE light deficiency. Nonetheless, there are two ways of pruning this plant: (1) to trim the leaves right to the substrate line and (2) to trim the runners.

Here is a picture of a typical submersed _Marslea spp._ leaf. Depending on light intensity and what species of Marsilea you acquired, the leaves can be all 1-leaf clover (i.e. _M. augustifolia_ & _M. minuta_) or a mixture of 1/2/3/4-leaf clover (i.e. _M. quadrifolia_).


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Barbels, you're probably getting goofy growth because you're trying to do a fishless cycle and grow plants at the same time. Those huge doses of ammonia are most likely going to have their effects on your plants.


----------

